# FINALLY!!!



## English (Mar 26, 2009)

Checked the cows night before last and Venus was showing no signs of labor...so I cheated and slept all night.  Looked out at first light and all the cows were gathered around sniffing something...and it was moving.  Threw on my coveralls and coat and went out to see a brand new baby trying to stand up for the first time.  I hate it when I miss the actual birth!

We were hoping for a heffer but we have a very nice little bull calf.  Little 'Virgil' is a healthy dun colored Dexter baby.  I'll try and get pictures soon.

I did have a little scare yesterday afternoon.  Went out and couldn't find the little rascal!  Finally found him 30 yards outside the pasture fence hidden in some brush.  Momma must have pushed him out of the wire to hide him...then she did it again just to prove she could do it!  He has been inside since so hopefully she's tired of that game.

Mike


----------



## m.holloway (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey Mike, Congrats on the newbie! Glad to hear he's up and well. When you get a chance send a pic! Mare :bun


----------



## Thewife (Mar 26, 2009)

Congrats on the baby!

They sure are good at finding comfy hidy holes to nap in!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 26, 2009)

congrats on that new bull calf.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 26, 2009)

Congratulations on the new calf! They do like to hide and will stay down tight too, the little rascals!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey, congrats on the new calf. Now- where are the pics? We are waiting..........


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 26, 2009)

Congrats.


----------



## JerseyXGirl (Mar 26, 2009)

Gratz!! :bun Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Mar 26, 2009)

baby calf dance


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## shortcake1806 (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats!


----------

